# Blasc2



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Ich versuche seit geschlagenen 4 Wochen meinen char hochzuladen aber leider ohne erfolg es steht zwar das er geuploadet wurde aber erscheinen tut er auf meinem Profil ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vlt könnt ihr mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre sehr dankbar 

Profil: http://my.buffed.de/user/382253

Greez Slivi


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

büüüddde helft mir WOW spieler in Verzweiflung liebe Comunity *cry*


----------



## chinsai (22. Mai 2009)

Du postest um 1:30 morgens was und 10 min später nochmal weil keiner geantwortet hat^^
Deinstallier den mal und installier ihn wieder neu.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Do it keine Wirkung Mage da mein Main ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (22. Mai 2009)

Vieleicht ist es bei deinem main net an sondern nur beim mage man kann ja einstellen für welche characktere es sein sollte odr?


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Das war das erste was ich versucht hab auch alle addons auszuschalten aussert Blasc leider auch keine wirkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Danke das ihr mir so früh morgens helft)

*allenkeksgeb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mozee (22. Mai 2009)

Bei dem blasc fenster odr wie auch immer nicht ingame da kann man doch einstellen welche charackter es auf nehmen sollte vieleicht darum?


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Da is nur mein Priest drinnen aber komischerweise ladet er immer meinen Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der macht eh nur PVP -.- das is ja unintressant.


----------



## Mozee (22. Mai 2009)

hmmm in dem fall PECH! lol ne sry weiss sonts nix


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meldet sich jemand durch den Tag aber danke für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2009)

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch habs danach Manuell gemacht .

http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload

Das hat super geklappt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Danke das versuch ich mal =D


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Mai 2009)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> büüüddde helft mir WOW spieler in Verzweiflung liebe Comunity *cry*


Das richtige Forum dafür wäre ja vielleicht eine Option. Da würde man dir vielleicht eher helfen können.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Die folgenden Charaktere wurden erfolgreich übertragen:
1 Charakter(e) aktualisiert
	Name	Level	Klasse	Server
	 Sliverslash	80	 Priester	Sen'jin

« Zurück

Leider noch nix im Profil kann es sein das des länger dauert?


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2009)

Wie ZAM bei mir schon sagte ... 

#2 ZAM am 18. Mai
buffed-Team [buffed-Team]
..oder einfach mal ins Support-Forum schauen. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Also bei mir waren sie sofort da ka hast alles genau gemacht wie es da beschrieben war?


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Ok fehler gefunden das hat es irgendwie auf nen Profil geladen wo ned mir gehört oO


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2009)

Ich lach mich weg . Wie geht denn sowas ? Vielleicht das falsche profil angegeben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm Komisch ne is das Profil im Blasc vo ich angegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgend so ein Profil Namens Messer hat meinen Hunter und meinen Main geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2009)

Sliverslash schrieb:


> Hmm Komisch ne is das Profil im Blasc vo ich angegeben hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sliverslash (22. Mai 2009)

Haha das findest du wohl lustig xD aber danke dir hat alles supi geklappt und ich bin Happy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx Geile Comunity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3 Buffed

Greez Slivinator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2009)

Helfe immer gern wenn ich kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

